# So what can the Zeiss Otus 85mm f1.4 resolve?



## GuyF (Apr 1, 2016)

Those who own the Zeiss already know it's good. Now what happens if you have a 100mp sensor to play with too?

http://bokeh.digitalrev.com/article/image-samples-from-phase-ones-100-mp-digital-back-with-zeiss-otus-85mm-f-1-4

Download 1.12gb of images here: https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/f7f310cb76c7b7b286d397b9d035421920160325114522/06ec46


----------

